# St. John's



## Negma (Jan 11, 2006)

Does anyone know if the the Westin St.John's is sold out ? I am going to look at the resale sites. Does anyone know if they come up very often ?


----------



## stevens397 (Jan 11, 2006)

FWIW, I was there last February.  We were fortunate to trade into the 3 BR using my Platinum 2 BR Kierland.  I did meet with the sales staff and they told me then that the project was expected to be sold out by December, 2005.  Of course, that was a salesman speaking!

I did get a price for week 7 in the 3 BR.  Ready?  $122,000!  Resale seems the only way to go.


----------



## Loriannf (Jan 11, 2006)

*Few if any show up resale*

We're owners and looking for an additional 3 bedroom week.  I do see 1 BRs and some 2BRs on resale sites, but rarely a 3 bed week we want (Platinum Plus season, weeks 1-16).  A couple of things to be careful about when considering buying in St. JOHN (- no "s" - that's another place):  WSJ has different seasons than other Starwood.  At WSJ, its Platinum Plus, Platinum and Gold - no Silver.  Also, we were there in April '05, there were some other weeks available mostly during hurricane season, but they were close to being sold out.  I was speaking with a SVO salesperson recently who told me Starwood has their own resale network - that might be a better bet than looking through postings.  You might want to spend the extra to buy from the developer, just because you're sure of what you're getting.  Don't expect any incentives though, it's a developer's market.   

I'd be happy to answer any questions you might have about WSJ if you would like to email me.

Lori


----------



## Blondie (Jan 11, 2006)

Holiday group has one if it is not sold- week 21 studio which floats in the gold season, for $11,500 and it has been on their site for a few weeks which means if still available they will take less.


----------



## Seth Nock (Jan 12, 2006)

There are some units available for resale.  They are sold at a significant discount. However, since retail prices for many of the 3 bedroom units are between $48,000 and $125,000, resale prices are still more than at other Starwood locations.


----------



## Negma (Jan 12, 2006)

Thank you for the replies. I know this is a popular location and it is the law of supply and demand with costs. As always Tuggers are the best.


----------



## BradC (Jan 14, 2006)

We just returned from St. John, and they do still have units available for sale (although we didn't do the owner's update, so I don't have prices).  They now claim they expect to be sold out by June 2006.

I also talked with someone by the pool, who was told that they are considering turning one of the hotel buildings into studio timeshare units once the existing villas are sold out.

FYI, while we were there, they were starting work on the interior upgrades to a unit in building 34.  From what we heard, it sounded like they were only doing one unit right now (similar to the upgrades already done in building 32) to be used as a "model".

While our non-upgraded unit was quite nice, the mauve formica countertops really do reek of 1985.


----------



## kcgriffin (Jan 20, 2006)

The original resort was built as the Virgin Grand, and the timeshare units were fractional ownership, in six week increments, you can still find some of the original owners who are selling weeks.  The updates, and I use the tern losely, are a major disappointment.  I want the islands to look like the islands, the new decor in the units makes them look like a city condo, with all the minimalist trappings and no color.  Some decorator conned someone big time!


----------



## arlene22 (Jan 20, 2006)

kcgriffin said:
			
		

> The updates, and I use the tern losely, are a major disappointment.  I want the islands to look like the islands, the new decor in the units makes them look like a city condo, with all the minimalist trappings and no color.  Some decorator conned someone big time!



Starwood seems to be gravitating toward that style of decor. It's not my favorite, either. I'm afraid that in ten years, we'll all be saying that it reeks of the oughts (sp?)!


----------



## akbmusic (Jan 27, 2006)

*Gold week on Ebay*

There is a 2BR gold week on ebay right now. Here is the link:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=4435905906&fromMakeTrack=true


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jan 27, 2006)

akbmusic said:
			
		

> There is a 2BR gold week on ebay right now. Here is the link:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=4435905906&fromMakeTrack=true


 I went to the eBay listing and the seller Matt had stated that this unit does not have associated StarOptions? and would need to be traded thru II - does this make sense?


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jan 28, 2006)

follow-up, I re-asked (no initial esponse) the question more directly. Since St John is a mandatory Starwood Resort how can it not have StarOptions associated with it?

The no reponse from this eBay seller sends a warning signal.


----------

